# Looking for Prostaffers



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sounds like a great deal for some of the AT guys. Good luck to all potential shooters and with the stabs.


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

bump


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

any pics?


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

deerheaven said:


> any pics?


I'm going to the website.......I guess this is how it's supposed to work.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

I just returned from the website. What a journey !!! I think it's owned by Mathews.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

You mean you actually found the website? I keep getting redirected to the Wix homepage


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> You mean you actually found the website? I keep getting redirected to the Wix homepage


http://www.wix.com/centerpunch/stabilizers


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

Hoythunter01 said:


> I just returned from the website. What a journey !!! I think it's owned by Mathews.


It's not owned by Mathews. They are currently the only archery company kind enough to give us liscencing to use their logos and Lost Camo. That is why we show pics of Mathews logo stabilizers on the homepage, but we can make your stabilizer with almost any design on it that you want. Please visit website to learn more about our stabilizers www.wix.com/centerpunch/stabilizers. There is a photo gallery on there with some pictures of our stabilizers.


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

ttt


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

We still have positions open if interested.


----------



## Hanesie (Feb 28, 2009)

talked to Jason on the phone today. Great down to earth guy with a good product !! I gave him my idea and he had a prototype to me in 2 hours !!! 

these things look awesome guys, go check them out if you havent already !

Looking forward to being on Staff and Using some great products !!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Email sent....


----------



## Glenredhawk (May 24, 2007)

Got my stabilizer to try out on my all Black Mathews Z7! I had Jason make me one with Red and Black Flames! They not only look cool but my groups seem tighter and the balance is way better! I got the 8" stabilizer and talked to Jason today! I accepted a Pro Staff position after shooting it! I can't promote a product with trying and believing in it! Trust me I believe in this stabilizer! Looking forward in some new things he has in mind! Thanks Jason


----------



## Hanesie (Feb 28, 2009)

*stabs*

Guys, these stabilizers are awesome. The thing that is nice about them is that they can customize them to just about anything you can think up. 

I am currently shooting a Mathews Monster 7.0 with a Green Damper Kit & a Custom String from Wolfden Bowstrings. 

Here is a pic of the prototype for my Stabilizer (which is going to look awesome on my bow)


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

Hanesie said:


> Guys, these stabilizers are awesome. The thing that is nice about them is that they can customize them to just about anything you can think up.
> 
> I am currently shooting a Mathews Monster 7.0 with a Green Damper Kit & a Custom String from Wolfden Bowstrings.
> 
> Here is a pic of the prototype for my Stabilizer (which is going to look awesome on my bow)


Thanks Jason. Your stabilizer will be done and shipped out on Monday so you will have it in plenty of time before bow season.
Anyone else that wants to join our staff, we are looking for people from everywhere except the northeast.


----------



## Viper_ed (Oct 10, 2006)

Sent you a PM. Lety me know one way or another, Thanks


----------



## Hanesie (Feb 28, 2009)

Jason, no problem. I should have it by Wednesday at the latest, and maybe if im lucky, ill get it tuesday !

Anyway, I will post some pics with it on the bow when it comes in.


----------



## Glenredhawk (May 24, 2007)

Hey Hanesie
Got mine last week! I see we are both on the same staff"s Wolfden/Centerpunch/CNC Slings! You will like the Stabilizers. Jason and Jesse are first rate guys!


----------



## Hanesie (Feb 28, 2009)

Guys the stabilizers Jason makes are awesome....what are you waiting for if you dont have one already !!

Thinkin up some ideas for my Target Stab for this winter.....Jason, I hope you can make 24 inch stabs


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

He sure can allready asked him about a 24"er


----------



## jsmbly (Jun 29, 2006)

My stab has made a big change for me.I love my stab and it looks cool too


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'm glad you like them!! We can make 24 inchers no problem. If you need anything, let me know.


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

*One of my Exceeds*

Here is one of my exceeds with a 10" orange bar. tribal flame wrap. these are very nice stabs guys.


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

I see you made some modifications to yours


----------



## jsmbly (Jun 29, 2006)

If I could get pics to post on here:frusty:I went in the woods with mine Saturday.Did'nt get to shoot but my bow sure does look good lol


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

E mail them to our website and I'll post em up. I was thinking the same thing sitting in my treestand yesterday- Damn my bow looks good

[email protected]


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

here is the exceed with 12" green bar.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

That looks awesome with those Strings:wink:



ghost trail said:


> here is the exceed with 12" green bar.


----------



## jsmbly (Jun 29, 2006)

*Pic?*

See if this works


----------



## Hanesie (Feb 28, 2009)

that white stabilizer looks awesome


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

We're still looking for more prostaff. If interested you can E mail us at [email protected] and also visit our website at www.centerpunchstabilizers.com - check out our new solid colored rods for 2011. Heres some more pics of our work.


----------

